# spider handling



## Samzo (Sep 19, 2005)

First of all im VERY aware that most people don't handle spiders and you shouldnt and all that. But I was thinking i've seen people talk in forums about if you handle your T's occasionaly they will kind of get used to you abit and if you don't they will be alot more "wild'. Anyway what i'm getting at is if I handle my spiderlings sometimes will that "tame" them abit?


----------



## infinity (Sep 19, 2005)

as a fellow Tarany (NOT to be mistaken with TRANNY!!!) I'd like to hold them... but the species i have are kinda vicious... so I'd like them to stay that way! so no handling...

In short... let the tame get tamer and the killers get worse  i.e. handle the tame ones cos they're not gonna change... but train the aggressive ones to be killers :twisted:


----------



## Samzo (Sep 19, 2005)

lol I like your way of thinking


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont think that either the Tarantula or human gets anything out of handling their T's. Even the 'friendly ones' can bite you, so in effect the things that both sides DO get out of it, is:

Tarantula= A nice dose of fear

Human= Nice dose of venom

I like em an all and i'm sorry if i offend anyones tarantulas, but these creatures do not have a brain that could surely work out the intentions of another creature, thus are not able to be tamed. I doubt they even get used to 'smells' of people like many people like to imagine, i think that's just the handlers way of reassuring themselves.  

Dave


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 19, 2005)

I think it's a bad idea because it is unsafe for the T. They are very fragile and a fall could severely injure, if not kill your T. I like to play it safe. I have more concern for my critters than for myself.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 20, 2005)

I like to handle my Grammostola aureostriata(chaco goldenknee) sometimes. She(i hope) is very, very tame, and its fun to hold her every once in a while.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Obie (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't even want to imagine what would happen if I tried to handle my Heteroscodra maculata or my Psalmopoeus irminia. I have to chill them in the fridge for a while in order to clean their cages without risk of attack :shock: ... Even then I only open their cages if I've had plenty of sleep and maybe drank a cup of coffee too :lol: .


----------



## Samzo (Sep 20, 2005)

Well I have less aggresive species (b.smithi b emilia and maybe a.avicularia soon) like Andrew said though i'd only hold it occasionaly and one of the main reasons is to clean tank. I don't want to fear something I am taking care off, makes it more difficult


----------

